# Callie May



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My sweet little Callie lost her fight with IBD on Monday. She was down to 4 lbs and just couldn't absorb any nutrients from her food anymore, her electrolytes went haywire and she wasn't responding to treatment. They said with some heroic measures they might be able to jump start her, but we'd probably be back to the same place in a matter of a few weeks. So I made the tough decision to say goodbye. 

Callie came to me as a stray in July of 1995. She was a gangly little calico with the most beautiful huge green eyes. When I first saw her, she was literally laying in the middle of the road, I slowly approached her, not knowing of she was hurt or aggressive. As I got within a few feet of her, she rolled over on her back with her belly up and started purring so loud that I could hear it from 4-5 feet away. I petted her for a few minutes and encouraged her to get out of the road. She was hanging around for a few more days with no signs of having a home, I checked for lost cat posters and ads in the paper and seeing nothing, I decided if she was still around when I got home from work on Friday I would take her in. I didn't find her that day, but the next morning I saw her outside, just as the sky let loose with a thunderstorm. I saw her take off towards some trees. After the storm was over I went looking for her, calling Kitty, Kitty and she came running to me. She obviously had decided to adopt me. The next weekend we had another thunderstorm during the day and I went upstairs and found Callie laying in the middle of my bed and the expression on her face could only be interpreted as one of gratefulness that she wasn't out in it anymore. 

That gratefulness is something that Callie exhibited her entire life. I don't think a cat could possibly love a human more than Callie loved & trusted me. If I was sitting, she was in my lap and boy did she hate it when I got a laptop...it was competition for lap space :lol:. She was the only cat I ever knew that would run to me and jump in my arms if she was scared about something...no hiding for her, just run to mama, she'll protect me.

Let there be no mistake, Callie had attitude. My best friend, Debi, loves to 'torture' my cats when she plays with them....nothing mean, just general good natured 'abuse'. Well after the first time, Callie never forgave her and anytime Debi came near her Callie would swat her. So one day, Debi said I gotta make friends with her. I said that the way to Callie's heart is through her stomach. So Debi sat on my kitchen floor and hand fed Callie as many treats as she wanted. When Callie finally showed signs of having enough, Debi reached out to pet her head...and WHACK! Debi was good enough to take treats from, but she certainly wasn't good enough to pet her :lol: 

I could go on forever about the 11 years we had together, how every night she groomed and purred me to sleep, tales of stealing french fries out of a closed McDonald's bag when my back was turned, how she led me to Maggie one night when I couldn't find her...Callie kept running to the bathroom door an meowing...Maggie had jumped down behind the washer & dryer and couldn't get out and didn't have enought sense to meow when I called her...but Callie showed me where she was. 

Callie May was a very special girl, I love her very much and I will miss her everyday.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, you have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aww, im so sorry, how you came to know her is the sweetest story, she clearly loved you so much


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Im very sorry for your loss


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh no, Doodlebug  I'm so sorry to hear that Callie is no longer with you. Just from reading your posts, I can tell that you did everything possible to help her fight her disease. 

RIP Callie, and hugs and best wishes to you.


----------



## SneezerCallie (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That was absolutly adorable the way you found her out in the street. Sounds like she was really sweet and she was very lucky to have chosen you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Doodlebug, what a great tribute. Callie was a very special cat; that's obvious. I'm so sorry you're going through this heartache. I hope time and the knowledge that she is surrounded by love will ease your pain. God bless.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, I too was faced with that choice, and though very sad about having to, I am taking comfort in that it was best not to put my little buddie through anymore bad days, I really think that was better then waiting to find out she was never going to go back to a good level of comfort.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words. I found this forum while I was doing research to help Callie, so a positive outcome of her illness is that I have met some very nice people on this forum.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh, Doodle -- I'm sorry to hear about Callie. You (and Callie) were a big help when my cat Nico was sick with vomiting a few months back. Thanks again...may Callie rest in peace.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

My thoughts are with you. So sorry to hear about Callie.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Callie. She sounds an awful lot like our cat mitsie who passed away. You both had alot of love for each other and it will continue down the road. God Bless!


----------

